# war photo



## cdestroyer (Dec 25, 2020)

lets all show our photo as we stood to: this is somewhere up the mekong river summer of 1971.


----------



## Lewkat (Dec 26, 2020)

In front of my B.O.Q. in Wichita Falls, TX.  1954.


----------



## squatting dog (Dec 26, 2020)

That's me... 4th in line... can't miss me. (shorty).


----------



## cdestroyer (Dec 26, 2020)

Those guns I am leaning on are twin 20mm and they will flat do the job.


----------



## Nathan (Dec 27, 2020)

cdestroyer said:


> lets all show our photo as we stood to: this is somewhere up the mekong river summer of 1971.


The Mekong, my old stompin' grounds.


----------



## 911 (Jan 17, 2021)

squatting dog said:


> That's me... 4th in line... can't miss me. (shorty).
> 
> View attachment 141717


This picture reminds me of the elephant grass we had to wade through while in Vietnam. That stuff really slows you down, but it can also provide good cover.


----------

